
WATS Line 54 - ingve
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2015/10/05/WattsLine54.html
======
yaur
This works well when your users are technical. On a IPTV project I worked on
the support process for our customers' network engineers was to call my
cellphone. On a CCTV project where some users barley knew how to use a
computer and one (not uncommon) problem was that user stopped paying the bill
it didn't make sense to spend development time on 99% of support calls.

IMO the trend towards insulating developers is more of a reflection on how
"mass market" technology is now compared to in decades passed than anything
else.

------
Zikes
> There are whole groups of people who serve to insulate developers from the
> real world. Customer Service. Q/A. Devops. You name it. And why do these
> groups exist? They exist because each of these are areas where software
> developers have failed so badly at that companies have had to defend
> themselves by creating whole new departments and management structures.

What do you suppose would happen if there were an 800 number that every
Microsoft customer could call to get a direct line to their Windows or Office
dev teams.

------
draw_down
This is good. But you can't really think about issues of responsibility and
ownership without looking at the structure of the organization itself, and the
market it exists in. The world does not begin and end with the engineering
staff and their personal levels of responsibility.

